# BYD, Daimler-Benz Reveal New Denza Electric Car Brand



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

As per usual, it's butters (butt ugly) http://www.cardesignnews.com/site/home/display/store4/item255009/


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2008)

Depends on your "butt ugly" point of view. Looks better than my Mitsu i , Who cares when you're getting 112 mpge!
http://www.autobase.com/photos/00320/1126/11261721_003.jpg


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

for sure, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

After reading the jeep article I just had to point this out, it's not just me who think it then!

http://www.txchnologist.com/2012/why-must-electric-car-demonstrations-be-so-boring

"The real problem is that they’ve been shunted to the corner of sub-basement B, or, rather, automakers have put them there. Why aren’t EVs out having nearly silent drag races on 11th Avenue? Why doesn’t GM create a demonstration Volt that can tackle a nearly vertical incline? It doesn’t matter if this rugged Volt would cost $250,000 to make and a regular Volt could never do that. I can’t stress this enough: Nobody drives like that. Electric cars need swagger. Right now, they have none."





Jon said:


> Depends on your "butt ugly" point of view. Looks better than my Mitsu i , Who cares when you're getting 112 mpge!
> http://www.autobase.com/photos/00320/1126/11261721_003.jpg


IMO "Mitsu i" has Zero "SWAGGER" even the color is like an intestinal movement.. 

hehehehe: Please note this is a tongue in cheek post, I'm not trying to offend anyone...


----------

